# New social network, created by teenager



## theserpent (Jul 2, 2012)

Well this website Youflik was created by a teenager from mangalore.Launched today.
According to me he's dead. and in great trouble.
He copied yahoo's logo check the y.
The starting page has a similarity with facebooks the MAP i mean.
So is he great legal trouble

I can also see feeds of people i dint Add #FAIL

But anyways a great work by a teen


----------



## RCuber (Jul 2, 2012)

YouFlik - You flicked from other sites


----------



## theserpent (Jul 2, 2012)

Lol...
dafuq this guy has a layout called"facebookish".Now im sure he will be sued.by some.
He has some good ideas though like you change the layout.But overall it doesnt have privacy.
Eg: click on today pictures,And you can see all pics uploaded by users(who are Not your friends) is that a privacy killer??


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 2, 2012)

World map is not copyrighted by anyone..so he is safe there....
as for the Y..its a debatable question whether its copied or not..
*topnews.ae/images/Yahoo-logo_0.jpg

last but not the least....u in there?


----------



## theserpent (Jul 2, 2012)

Yeah!.But The logo Y is.....

But the theme changer is okay.Facebook could have tried this


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 2, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Yeah!.But The logo Y is.....
> 
> But the theme changer is okay.Facebook could have tried this



Y as an alphabet cannot be claimed as copyrighted material


----------



## theserpent (Jul 2, 2012)

^^ Okay.But whatever lets seee what happens to this site down the line.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 2, 2012)

ya...hated it...so deactivated it


----------



## theserpent (Jul 2, 2012)

*i50.tinypic.com/qysqs9.jpg


----------



## noob (Jul 2, 2012)

ha ha  But if this is work of a single developer then i applaud his programming skills


----------



## theserpent (Jul 2, 2012)

^^ Yeah.Thats the only good part.That a 14/15 year old did this by himself .A little more hardwork  can make this site much better


----------



## Faun (Jul 2, 2012)

He will get a good career start.


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Jul 2, 2012)

Awesome! Great talent cannot be supressed.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 2, 2012)

Yup!Maybe in the next two years.If his website gains traffic it will surely be much better.By that time he'll hire more ppl


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hope so... how much time had he spent on this????


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice..!! But he totally copied facebook and integrated few extra components..!!


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

land of genius youths, our India!!


----------



## Chirag (Jul 3, 2012)

maybe just a facebook clone script?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 3, 2012)

May not be, he integrated few other things too, which makes it All-in-One Social Networking site


----------



## amjath (Jul 3, 2012)

its taken down isnt it??

i missed it


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah it's taken down 

Says "You A/c has been suspended"


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2012)

why was it suspended.


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Think yahoo opposed...


----------



## theserpent (Jul 3, 2012)

Woah really its suspended?


----------



## abhidev (Jul 3, 2012)

looks exact copy of FB


----------



## theserpent (Jul 3, 2012)

^^ Maybe facebook put it down?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 5, 2012)

NOPE....
but he got busted 
Shame Shame Puppy Shame !! | Nikhil Pai Blogs

a simple app called phpfox made the whole thing


----------



## ico (Jul 5, 2012)

lol.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 5, 2012)

^^ that nikhil pai guy is awesome hes a great cartonist and the one of the master mind of a food reviewing of mangalore

Exactly this boy did get toooo much attention! Like interviewed by press


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 5, 2012)

^^at this rate i should start one of my own


----------



## theserpent (Jul 5, 2012)

His entire website is down



sumonpathak said:


> ^^at this rate i should start one of my own



Hahah!!He could have done something better.Maybe provide HTML tuts by starting a blog etc.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 5, 2012)

ok here is what I did.  

My first doubt was which CMS/script/tool he has used to do it build the website.. 

I went through the script files of the site.. those were professionally build.. no way a kid can do that, I could not identify the framework he was using as there was not much information available in the source pages , I checked the whois details, but it was masked. 

I checked couple of Free social media tools available but none of them matched. 
as I couldn't identify the exact tool used to create his website, I couldn't accuse him of using a tool/framework. 

and thanks to the link posted above .. I now know its phpfox 

I would say that the boy went too far about publicity. I still do appreciate he managed to customize and host the application, cause I have seen many developers finding it difficult to host their own projects in a web host. so kudos to him.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 5, 2012)

^^Well i agree with you.But Why did the media without having any knowledge have to make a big hype about it??
*They are so many other kids who have/Had done great things at his age*.But there not interviewed or anything.But they silently continue there work??


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2012)

lol...next Ankit Fadia in media.


----------



## ico (Jul 18, 2012)

so what is the kid's reaction now?


----------



## hjthegeek (Jul 19, 2012)

It is a phpfox v3 powered site, I know because I develop for it. You will find kids these day making a site with phpfox or social engine and then brag that they made it. It just took an hour to set it up. The process goes as follows:

1. Upload all the files through ftp 
2. Chmod file permissions
3. Make a database and start installation procedure.
4. Make the customization like change the theme, name, logo and then brag I made it. 

NO OFFENCE INTENDED.


----------



## Flash (Jul 21, 2012)

facebook in black? 
even the icons are matching.


----------

